
Apartments for homeless hit snags over labor, land - jseliger
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Tiny-living-spaces-for-SF-homeless-desired-but-9229640.php?t=337acedb71?cmpid=twitter-premium
======
DrScump
<Mayor Ed Lee has pledged to spend $1 billion over his second term to house
8,000 homeless people.>

That's over $125K _per person_ just to _house_ each person.

